# Where is the best place to get Oil and filter change



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Where is best place to get oil and filter changed ?

Walmart, Canadian Tire, Mr. Lube or dealership ?

Walmart maybe cheaper then others and don't intend to make profit from you
such as telling your car such and such needs to be fixed which is not nescessary like the dealership and Canadian Tire does.

Mr. Lube is more expensive to get oil changed compared to Walmart, but the best thing is it fast. It is done right away when you drive in.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Whenever I can I just do it myself. Dealerships tend to be the most expensive option.


----------



## SMoKaLoTaPoT (Nov 9, 2010)

I used walmart due to what was just there & never had problems with them BUT Can tires a differant animal there they can leave stuff off or out or even screw up the works as I had troubles once & was told to go smaoke.So I called the can tire head office.the Crhysler dealer called me up to tell me the oil drain plug was cross threaded so the Cantire head office had 2 lic. :a; mechanics go into the dealership to fix my drain plug.When the car was picked up the service manager thanked me for making his day as they all had a laugh at the Cantire mechanics having to fix up the "F" ups from the lube center.As they say if anynew mechanic can't cut it at the big 3 then you can alwqys get work at cantire!
Stay away from them.Its the idiots they hire in the lube centers.They'd rauther be outsid esmoking a big fat one than fixing up your car!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I would always do it myself every place i take my car to seems to screw something up (leaving off the washer on the oil pan plug is common. I have used walmart for tires and they lost a hub cap on a wheel they were not even supposed to touch.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First option, do it yourself, but here in town the dealership where I purchased mine is cheaper than any of the other options. Don't assume the dealership is more expensive until you check. I just don't trust my vehicles with some of these off-the-street half-wit oil and lube mechanics from WalMart.


----------

